# 2012 Felt DA3 ordered!



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully it will be ready in time for Santa to drop off!


----------



## nyxis (Oct 1, 2011)

a post with no pics  so sad i was hoping to atleast see a stock pic of a DA3 in here..


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

nyxis said:


> a post with no pics  so sad i was hoping to atleast see a stock pic of a DA3 in here..


Gratuitous stock pic of the absolutely striking DA3. Nice bike!

View attachment 243016


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry. I'll see if I can find a pic until my bike gets here in December.

Nevermind, just noted previous post. Thanks! It's a better picture than I will take anyway.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Well looks like Santa is coming early this year. My bike will be here by Nov. 2-4th! I better start working harder on my flexibility so I can ride this thing.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats! I just ordered a F75. I've been out of biking for a while now & am chomping at the bit to get my hands on it.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Well it rides as good as it looks! I only have a short 30 mile ride on it so far, but my fit feels good. I'll get more time on it this spring. Time to order my 10 year-old her first road bike. She'll be getting a Felt F4X for CX and a separate set of wheels for the road/track. I hope Felt doesn't have a long backorder on these.


----------

